# Free Fish Drawings, And More! -- A Must Read!



## lovefordebbie (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey. i will draw your betta (from any angle) for free. but ... thats not all! it will include..

- a drawing with up to four requested props (ex: my fish with his favorite deco sign)
- a note from the drawer
- info card on betta rescue
- a short poem

if you have any other ideas, reply. 

please message me your adress. i will get to your request as soon as possible. thank you.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Do you have any examples of your drawings?
And do you mean emailing the pic or sending a hard copy in the mail? If so, where are you located? Shipping envelopes can get expensive and there's a lot of international members here.


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

]Hey can u draw my 3 bettas?

Here's my new betta, he has no name yet





Inferno







Sunny





Thanks


----------

